# Brass Quintet (Cinematic Studio Brass)



## jdrcomposer (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm loving CSB so far and decided to put it through its paces in an exposed brass quintet context. Would love feedback on composition, mix, programming, etc.!


----------



## Saxer (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## jon wayne (Jan 14, 2019)

Great writing, as well as programming! Not qualified to comment on mix.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 14, 2019)

This is a perfect example of great composing work done with a fantastic library. I like everything about it.


----------



## Amicus (Jan 14, 2019)

Really like the composition. Just great. Library sounds pretty amazing, too.


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## CT (Jan 15, 2019)

Really impressive!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Jan 15, 2019)

Bravo sir.


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## funnybear (Jan 15, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 15, 2019)

Wow! I vote this composition and mockup of the year. Yeah, only 15 days in, but this will certainly be a strong contender all the way through. Beautiful harmony, lines and contrast! The performance is extremely musical and even though you're not a brass player, as a string player, you clearly must have good ears. The breathing, dynamic arcs and phrasing make this sound extremely close to real players. Kudos dude! (tipping hat in deep respect).


----------



## sherief83 (Jan 15, 2019)

excellent writing!


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 16, 2019)

synergy543 said:


> Wow! I vote this composition and mockup of the year. Yeah, only 15 days in, but this will certainly be a strong contender all the way through. Beautiful harmony, lines and contrast! The performance is extremely musical and even though you're not a brass player, as a string player, you clearly must have good ears. The breathing, dynamic arcs and phrasing make this sound extremely close to real players. Kudos dude! (tipping hat in deep respect).



You’re too nice, thank you for the kind words! I grew up playing in jazz bands with brass, so brass writing can come more naturally than string to me sometimes.


----------



## ryst (Jan 17, 2019)

This is great. I'm inspired to learn the ins and outs of brass after hearing this. It's one of my weaknesses.


----------



## I like music (Jan 17, 2019)

Superb! Don't suppose there's a small chance we could get a peak at that MIDI file is there ?


----------



## ricoderks (Jan 17, 2019)

Sounds so good. I hear a little Silvestri/Williams/Holst in there. Really great job. This should be an official demo on the site!


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 17, 2019)

ricoderks said:


> Sounds so good. I hear a little Silvestri/Williams/Holst in there. Really great job. This should be an official demo on the site!



Thank you! Yes, Silvestri and Williams were definitely influences on this. 



I like music said:


> Superb! Don't suppose there's a small chance we could get a peak at that MIDI file is there ?



It's split up in two parts (I started working on this in Garageband while Apple sorted out some Logic stuff for me), but here's a link to a folder with both files (can't promise how clean they are)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j2e8dfq5l23rqmo/AAA5w117Hsa3RE-7nDKwuU-Pa?dl=0


----------



## I like music (Jan 18, 2019)

jdrcomposer said:


> Thank you! Yes, Silvestri and Williams were definitely influences on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a damn legend. Thanks!


----------



## A3D2 (Jan 18, 2019)

really nice


----------



## ryans (Jan 18, 2019)

Some tasty stuff there, nice.

Ryan


----------



## jdrcomposer (Jan 18, 2019)

A3D2 said:


> really nice





ryans said:


> Some tasty stuff there, nice.
> 
> Ryan



Thank you!!


----------



## MatthieuD (Jan 31, 2019)

Wow !
Congratulations for the quality of your composition and MDI programming skills !
This is a very good demonstration of the possibilities of this fantastic sound library !
You should write to Alex Wallbank to suggest to place your composition on the Cinematic Studio Brass page !
Congratulations again, I am very impressed !


----------



## Matt Riley (Jan 31, 2019)

This is a really great piece and great MIDI orchestration! I need to step up my brass writing skills.


----------



## Jeast (Jan 31, 2019)

Fantastic stuff! I got a Saving Private Ryan vibe while listening


----------



## jdrcomposer (Feb 1, 2019)

MatthieuD said:


> Wow !
> Congratulations for the quality of your composition and MDI programming skills !
> This is a very good demonstration of the possibilities of this fantastic sound library !
> You should write to Alex Wallbank to suggest to place your composition on the Cinematic Studio Brass page !
> Congratulations again, I am very impressed !



You’re so kind, thank you so much! It would be an honor to be indcluded with pieces of Alex’s high caliber writing. 



Matt Riley said:


> This is a really great piece and great MIDI orchestration! I need to step up my brass writing skills.



Thanks! Brass mock ups can be difficult, but Alex made it super easy with this library. 



Jeast said:


> Fantastic stuff! I got a Saving Private Ryan vibe while listening



Thank you! One of my favorite scores


----------



## monsieurmickey (Feb 2, 2019)

Very nice composition and the sound is excellent!


----------



## Architekton (Feb 2, 2019)

This is great, respect!


----------



## jdrcomposer (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you!!


----------



## JBacal (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow! Bravo! Wonderful piece! I imagine many top brass quintets will be clamoring to perform this piece in concert.


----------



## Hanu_H (Feb 3, 2019)

Great composition and sound. They should add this to the official demos.


----------



## jdrcomposer (Feb 3, 2019)

JBacal said:


> Wow! Bravo! Wonderful piece! I imagine many top brass quintets will be clamoring to perform this piece in concert.



Wow, that means so much coming from you! Huge fan of your mock ups. 



Hanu_H said:


> Great composition and sound. They should add this to the official demos.



Thank you so much! I may reach out to Alex and see if that’s at all a possibility.


----------



## Patrick.K (Feb 3, 2019)

Whaou!...What a nice composition.Great talent.
Best regards
Patrick from France


----------



## jdrcomposer (Feb 5, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> Whaou!...What a nice composition.Great talent.
> Best regards
> Patrick from France



Thanks Patrick!


----------



## Symfoniq (Feb 5, 2019)

This is one of the best sample library mockups I've ever heard.

But it's also a great composition on its own merits. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this, and will listen again.


----------



## jdrcomposer (Feb 24, 2019)

Symfoniq said:


> This is one of the best sample library mockups I've ever heard.
> 
> But it's also a great composition on its own merits. I thoroughly enjoyed listening to this, and will listen again.



Just saw this! Thanks so much!


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 24, 2019)

Excellent writing... the first 1:30 had a cool "Saving Private Ryan" vibe.


----------



## ricoderks (Feb 26, 2019)

Can't stop listening to this... Really interested in the midi for digging trough he parts. Is that okay with you?


----------



## I like music (Feb 26, 2019)

ricoderks said:


> Can't stop listening to this... Really interested in the midi for digging trough he parts. Is that okay with you?



He uploaded the MIDI on page one. Not sure if the link is still live, but he very kindly shared it.


----------



## ricoderks (Feb 26, 2019)

I like music said:


> He uploaded the MIDI on page one. Not sure if the link is still live, but he very kindly shared it.


What the hell, how did I missed that!?!?
Well.... Thanks! Looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## Brendon Williams (Feb 26, 2019)

Great writing and virtual performances!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 27, 2019)

Really nice: congrats!


----------

